# RORO Traveling



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Can anyone answer a relatively simple question for me?

Typically the internet is Filled with information and sometimes mis-information...

I have been searching for information about the Philippines RORO Services and I know it exists but there seems to be a BIG gap in available information about RORO and who actually offers this service in the areas I need. I found some companies but the ones servicing the areas I want to go, I am unable to actually find a name and phone number so I can ask then questions.

One big question is do I need to buy my ticket ahead of time? Or just drive to the loading dock and buy my ticket after I arrive there? I was afraid that what would happen if I arrive there and there is no available space for me or my vehicle...

I want to drive south through Luzon island and then hop over to Samar from Sorsogon and then drive across Samar and Leyte and then maybe hop over to Bohol and other points , etc., etc.

Does anyone here have any personal information they can share? It is a long drive from Manila to Sorsogon and I would hate to arrive there and find out I cannot Roll on the ferry...

My biggest questions in order are:

(1) - Do I need to buy a ticket in advance or just show up at the facility?
(2) - What are the departure times and days available for these RORO transfers?
(3) - Who are the specific companies who offer these services in the locations I am talking about above, so that I might contact them for additional information and prices?
(4) - What are the typical costs for these services?

When I search online, I find RORO Companies but they are not the right ones who offer the services from Sorsogon to Samar or Leyte to Bohol...


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

You do not need to buy in advance.

If I remember correctly the ferries left about one per hour until about 10pm. 

There were only two different ferry companies at the time.

You will need to bring an extra copy of your vehicle’s OR/CR for your ticket purchase. Before you buy your ticket(s), you have to get a Coast Guard Clearance at every departure (costs 30-50p). I think that the RORO ticket cost around 350p which included the driver’s fare. I can’t remember how much per passenger.

We did this for our trip to Davao from Manila a few years ago. It’s a long drive from Manila to Sorsogan. The port is actually in Matnog which is a couple of hours past Sorsogan. It took almost 15 hours. I would recommend looking for a place to stay in Legaspi. Leaving Manila early before the morning rush hour, going south will save you some time. It should take about 12 hours to get to Legaspi. Then drive to Matnog the next day. The ferry took a couple of hours to get to the port of Allen, Samar (the shortest trip). You should be able to reach Tacloban by nightfall (about 6 hours from the port of Allen). 

I believe the port of Ormoc may be the one that you are looking for to get to Bohol (from Leyte). I have never been there but the other port (San Ricardo at the very southern tip of Leyte only had trips to Surigao, Mindanao) which is not useful to you. I also believe that the Ormoc Port has trips to Cebu. 

Bear in mind that RORO travel is at best sketchy. Be mindful of the weather and winds. Do not travel during the high travel months (holidays) as they will get frequently overloaded and the cargo is never secured properly. It is not infrequent for mishaps due to cargo shifting within the hold. Always try to take the shortest RORO trips and do most of your travel on land.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philippine_Nautical_Highway_System


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*Iloilo to Jordan (Guimaras)*



Cebu Citizen said:


> Can anyone answer a relatively simple question for me? ...
> I found some companies but the ones servicing the areas I want to go, I am unable to actually find a name and phone number so I can ask then questions. One big question is do I need to buy my ticket ahead of time? Or just drive to the loading dock and buy my ticket after I arrive there? I was afraid that what would happen if I arrive there and there is no available space for me or my vehicle...I want to drive south through Luzon island and then hop over to Samar from Sorsogon and then drive across Samar and Leyte and then maybe hop over to Bohol and other points , etc., etc. Does anyone here have any personal information they can share? It is a long drive from Manila to Sorsogon and I would hate to arrive there and find out I cannot Roll on the ferry...My biggest questions in order are:
> 
> (1) - Do I need to buy a ticket in advance or just show up at the facility?
> ...


Cebu Citizen, I do not have answers to the specific questions you are asking re RORO services to Samar & Bohol. However, I can make a few comments about RORO travel. My wife and I recently traveled on the RORO from Iloilo to Guimaras. We went to the port a week in advance to make enquiries similar to the ones you made above. The answers were as follows:
(1) - _'No sir, you do not buy a ticket in advance. You just turn up'. _ I do hear what you say about wanting to book in advance to ensure that you actually get a place. However, the person I spoke to was adamant, no advance booking. It didn't resolve my concerns about the RORO being overbooked but I just 'bit the bullet' and went with the flow. One has to extricate each little bit of information from these guys to the point that it resembles the proverbial 'getting teeth pulled without anaesthetic'. One piece of info that I did manage to glean was that the ferry is always very busy between 0500 to 0800 hrs with people transporting goods etc., over to the island, so best not to travel at that time. No advice given about how early to turn up in order to get the ferry that you want. Unless you plan to travel during the busy holiday seasons, my guess is that most ROROs will be able to accommodate your vehicle.
(2) - For Guimaras, the RORO was departing every hour, not a 24-hour service, but starting about 0500 and ending about 2000 hrs.
(3) - Same as you, I had difficulty in identifyng companies online and any info I did obtain was usually misleading
(4) - RORO cost: Iloilo to Jordan (Guimaras) for SUV, driver + 1 passenger = 880 return
Terminal Fee	129 each way x 2 = 258 both ways
*Total cost of return: P1,138*

I know it's not the area that you're travelling to and I appreciate that each location will be different, but it'll give you an idea of costs and procedures. Note: similar to many of these places, it wasn't possible to pay for the RORO ticket and Terminal Fee at the same counter; they were about 200m apart. We had to buy the ticket first and then pay the terminal fee. We turned up 1 hour before our intended departure time with the view that if we missed it, we'd simply get the next ferry. They didn't warn me about bringing along the necessary paperwork either but fortunately my wife was on the ball and made sure all the relevant documents pertaining to vehicle ownership etc were with us. To be fair, the overall procedure on the morning of travel was very easy.

If you want to know the distance, check it out on one of those new atlases you took possession of last week  I think it was about 20 mins each way. For those planning a trip to Guimaras, best to avoid the Tourist Office in Jordan. They didn't have any local maps, they didn't have any advice to offer on accommodation ....., they didn't have ..... the list of things they didn't have was endless. What they did have was was a registration book requiring our name and address etc. Hmmmm.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

jon1 said:


> You do not need to buy in advance.
> 
> If I remember correctly the ferries left about one per hour until about 10pm.
> 
> ...




Thanks Jon1...great information...this helps a lot...


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

mabrouk said:


> Cebu Citizen, I do not have answers to the specific questions you are asking re RORO services to Samar & Bohol. However, I can make a few comments about RORO travel. My wife and I recently traveled on the RORO from Iloilo to Guimaras. We went to the port a week in advance to make enquiries similar to the ones you made above. The answers were as follows:
> (1) - _'No sir, you do not buy a ticket in advance. You just turn up'. _ I do hear what you say about wanting to book in advance to ensure that you actually get a place. However, the person I spoke to was adamant, no advance booking. It didn't resolve my concerns about the RORO being overbooked but I just 'bit the bullet' and went with the flow. One has to extricate each little bit of information from these guys to the point that it resembles the proverbial 'getting teeth pulled without anaesthetic'. One piece of info that I did manage to glean was that the ferry is always very busy between 0500 to 0800 hrs with people transporting goods etc., over to the island, so best not to travel at that time. No advice given about how early to turn up in order to get the ferry that you want. Unless you plan to travel during the busy holiday seasons, my guess is that most ROROs will be able to accommodate your vehicle.
> (2) - For Guimaras, the RORO was departing every hour, not a 24-hour service, but starting about 0500 and ending about 2000 hrs.
> (3) - Same as you, I had difficulty in identifyng companies online and any info I did obtain was usually misleading
> ...




Maybe not specific to my particular trip but still very helpful information...many thanks!

How are you liking the new Atlas?


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

It would be so easy for these RORO, (Roll On / Roll Off), companies to get their information out to the public. Websites are not that expensive anymore like they used to be and a website will work 24/7 even when their offices are closed...people can still access the internet to get all the information they need about locations, services offered, departure dates, departure times, additional options, initial pricing, additional passengers, etc.

But...this is the Philippines and I guess they want to keep us all guessing...Hahaha...

I mean really...how hard would it be to post a daily schedule or departure times and usage fees?

Anyway...I really appreciate the great feedback and any additional posts that may still come from others. It is all helping to formulate a clear picture in my cloudy mind.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Maybe not specific to my particular trip but still very helpful information...many thanks! How are you liking the new Atlas?


No point in kidding oneself and misleading other members. A Filipino atlas is not quite up to UK Automobile Association standards in terms of general layout, ease of use, and as was mentioned at the time of purchase, updated data. Good job we didn't come to the Philippines for their atlases.  Still, better than nothing and nice to have it, thanks. Everytime I use it I may have difficulty not recalling your visit to the EZ shop and the reception you received from the local you interrupted having his rice lunch; or was he just taking a short break before continuing with his office refurbishment plan? 
The recent weather hasn't exactly been conducive to travelling so we haven't had cause to use the atlas yet. Happy days ahead. Not next week though if the weather forecast is anything to go by.


----------

